# Cheap RO install?



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking to install an RO system for shrimp tanks. Wondering if anyone can suggest cheap options within the GTA? Is it easy to install one myself? I see some for sale for $120 brand new. Thanks.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! First off you're in the wrong part of the forums if you're looking for shrimp help.

As for R/O systems though, you've come to the right place! The units are super easy to install, like my Coralife unit that has a hose attachment to it so you can put it onto any outside/inside faucet. 

Others use a saddle clamp style fitting to attach, but that's really choice I guess.


----------

